# SNOW Pics



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 13, 2019)

The snow storm that crossed the country made it here late yesterday. So far it's just a pretty snow covering. i have heard on the news that it caused many problems for people especially in the mid west. Predictions of anywhere from 2 to 12 inches of snow here I prepared for the worst. Right now it looks like we have about 5 inches which is the most snow we have gotten at one time in several years if I remember correctly. Here is a few pics of our pretty snow. If you were in storms path post some pics from your area.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey Len...we have about 12 inches up here north of you.

The Back Garden


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Jacqui (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 14, 2019)

And it’s finally over - blue sky on the eastern horizon


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2019)

I never get tired of your pictures, Len. I love that Walker's porch light is on!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 14, 2019)

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 262249
> View attachment 262250
> View attachment 262251
> View attachment 262252
> View attachment 262253


Wouldn't all the pics you posted make for great puzzle pics ? 500 pieces would be challenging but not impossible.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Wouldn't all the pics you posted make for great puzzle pics ? 500 pieces would be challenging but not impossible.


Good one !


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice and sunny now!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice and sunny now!
> 
> View attachment 262291


Wonderful but only from far away...brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 14, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I never get tired of your pictures, Len. I love that Walker's porch light is on!


Thanks, His light turns off during the day but it was so dismal yesterday it was on all day. But not dismal enough to keep Walker inside, he came out for a little longer than hour. He covered a lot of ground and ate well in that short time.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks, His light turns off during the day but it was so dismal yesterday it was on all day. But not dismal enough to keep Walker inside, he came out for a little longer than hour. He covered a lot of ground and ate well in that short time.
> View attachment 262296
> View attachment 262297
> View attachment 262298
> ...


Oh how cute!

Please allow me to ask: how on earth do you get all that courage to take him out in such weather?  I take Oli out for "walks" during Summer when the sun is _striking. _During Winter, he's at home 24/7 with his light on, central heating system on and keeps me worried.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 14, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice and sunny now!
> 
> View attachment 262291


Nice, I did see on channel 5 that Glen Dale officially got 12 inches. It started snowing here again about 6 pm and we got almost as much as we got from the earlier snow.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 14, 2019)

​


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 14, 2019)

Gillian M said:


> Oh how cute!
> 
> Please allow me to ask: how on earth do you get all that courage to take him out in such weather?  I take Oli out for "walks" during Summer when the sun is _striking. _During Winter, he's at home 24/7 with his light on, central heating system on and keeps me worried.


I don't take him out, he comes out when he wants to. His door is always open. I keep his house at least 85 degrees F at the top of his shell height. He has a Stanfield heat mat with plenty of unheated floor space to get off the mat so he can self regulate his body temperature. He has has had free roam for several years now and knows when to go back in to warm up. As I write this it's 34 F outside and his house is 87 to 89 F shell top temperature from back of the house to the door.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 14, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks, His light turns off during the day but it was so dismal yesterday it was on all day. But not dismal enough to keep Walker inside, he came out for a little longer than hour. He covered a lot of ground and ate well in that short time.
> View attachment 262296
> View attachment 262297
> View attachment 262298
> ...


That is just a awesome picture.


----------



## Relic (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, live and learn. I would never have guessed a tortoise would decide to spend an hour cruising through the snow, but now I know better. Great pictures, too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2019)

Everyone please bear in mind that because of Walker's size and body mass, he stays warmer longer than a smaller tortoise would.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 15, 2019)

absolutecarpentry.ie|620 × 350 jpeg|Image may be subject to copyright.







Turtulas-Len said:


> I don't take him out, he comes out when he wants to. His door is always open. I keep his house at least 85 degrees F at the top of his shell height. He has a Stanfield heat mat with plenty of unheated floor space to get off the mat so he can self regulate his body temperature. He has has had free roam for several years now and knows when to go back in to warm up. As I write this it's 34 F outside and his house is 87 to 89 F shell top temperature from back of the house to the door.


Oh, thanks very much the explanation. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 15, 2019)

Relic said:


> Well, live and learn. I would never have guessed a tortoise would decide to spend an hour cruising through the snow, but now I know better. Great pictures, too.


With all my respect to @Turtulas-Len , I simply got a shock when I saw the pics.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 15, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone please bear in mind that because of Walker's size and body mass, he stays warmer longer than a smaller tortoise would.


Thanks the info, Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 15, 2019)

​


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 17, 2019)

​


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 17, 2019)

The snow is still hanging about from this past weekend’s snowstorm with temps hanging at or below freezing. 

I took the opportunity to go out for a nice kayaking adventure on the West River, just south of Annapolis (Maryland). A brackwish water reserve that hosts a lot of wonderful wildlife and feeds the great Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 20, 2019)

We are having a very sloppy weather day started with snow about 5am this morning, Then switched to lite rain about 9 with temps just above freezing. Been raining since. I was hoping Walker would stay in his house, But no, He came out about 2 and was ready to eat. He has a daily routine and most days he sticks to it. Yesterday I cut some cactus pads just in case he did come out.He was happy with just getting the cactus and a romp around the yard and went back in in less than a half hour. I was happy to because I was getting soaked hand feeding him the cactus.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2019)

Silly tortoise!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 20, 2019)

Quite the character. Our guy, inside his heated indoor tortoise shed just loves his 85 degree house. Out for a stroll, chows down a bunch of mazuri and dsndelion. And back in.


----------



## Reptilony (Feb 21, 2019)

Does that mean that wathever the temperature they can be allowed outside as long as they have acces to their warm shed? Won’t that cause some kind of cold or R.I. Because I tought my sully would only be able to go outside a small part of the year but when I see those pictures it makes me think she’ll be able to go outside most year.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 21, 2019)

Reptilony said:


> Does that mean that wathever the temperature they can be allowed outside as long as they have acces to their warm shed? Won’t that cause some kind of cold or R.I. Because I tought my sully would only be able to go outside a small part of the year but when I see those pictures it makes me think she’ll be able to go outside most year.



I’ll defer to Len - but, compare your outside temps to Len’s area in the Northern Neck of Virginia. Yes, it snowed, but today it’s going to be near 60, it might even be warmer in Len’s area. I’ll bet his snow is all gone this morning - sun is up, and rewarming the (not frozen) ground. I’m guessing your QC ground is frozen .... doesnt defrost and warm up on “warm” sunny days?

Also - Walker is probably 100 lbs (give or take). Lots of mass....holding heat, walks about, poses for his pix, some cactus, then back inside.


----------



## Reptilony (Feb 21, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll defer to Len - but, compare your outside temps to Len’s area in the Northern Neck of Virginia. Yes, it snowed, but today it’s going to be near 60, it might even be warmer in Len’s area. I’ll bet his snow is all gone this morning - sun is up, and rewarming the (not frozen) ground. I’m guessing your QC ground is frozen .... doesnt defrost and warm up on “warm” sunny days?
> 
> Also - Walker is probably 100 lbs (give or take). Lots of mass....holding heat, walks about, poses for his pix, some cactus, then back inside.



Ok so close to 0c is ok for for a short time for a big sully, got it thx. Yeah ground is very frozen.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 21, 2019)

Here’s what our area looks like today...




That was a few hours ago. Right now...I’m seeing robins taking baths in melted snow streams in our back garden, green grass etc.


----------



## queen koopa (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh wow! You guys are gonna laugh at mine.... I’m in Las Vegas, it’s been snowing since last night. Notice the shed with no snow on the roof. Koopas staying warm!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 21, 2019)

The pictures are beautiful. But my body says aches and pains. I miss the snow sometimes.


----------

